# Aufarbeitung des Archivs



## Franky (3. November 2003)

Hallo Leutz,

bitte nicht wundern, wenn ihr heute/morgen im Laufe des Tages feststellt, dass die "Archiv-Seite" wächst und ab und an "klemmt"  Ich bin am Werkeln und arbeite Beiträge ein... Leider gibt es kein "Offline-testen", so dass das Ding "auf Anhieb" sitzen muss! Ich bitte um ein klein wenig Verständnis :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2003)

Meins hast Du ))))


----------



## Truttafriend (3. November 2003)

> um ein klein wenig Verständnis



na grad noch mal so:m


----------



## udorudi (3. November 2003)

klasse daß du am ball bist - danke dafür…#6 

gruß udo


----------



## leguan8 (3. November 2003)

aber sicher franky, laß dir genug zeit.


----------



## Franky (3. November 2003)

Sodele... Ging besser als ich dachte! 
Wenn man sich in das "Gewurschtel" (Datenbanksystem) erst einmal reingefunden hat und dann systematisch die Beiträge durchforsten kann, gehts doch fixer, als zunächst gedacht!
Es sollten jetzt alle Beiträge von Januar - Oktober drin sein, die keinen zeitlichen Bezug haben. Also, Preisausschreiben etc. sind NICHT mehr drin.
Sollte ich dennoch etwas übersehen haben, und jemand vermisst einen wichtigen Beitrag, so bitte ich um Nachricht per Mehl oder PM.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2003)

Na also))


----------



## Laksos (3. November 2003)

Fein, Franky! :m 

Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit und den Aufwand mit dem Babysitten der Anglerpraxis-Beiträge! Jetzt haben wir wieder vermehrt die Möglichkeit, bei Bedarf und speziellen Frage-/Problemstellungen auf mittlerweile immer mehr ausführliche Berichte verweisen zu können. - Haste jut jemacht, krichste auch vier blaue Kärtchen von uns!  

Nee, echt klasse, Danke noch mal!


----------

